
KickStarter: How to Successfully Raise and Refund $34,069 - jamesleonard
https://medium.com/@jamesleonarddeamer/a-failed-project-successfully-refunded-16f8a0c8014f
======
mimixco
It looks like the OP put a huge amount of time and money into promotion and
getting backers -- only to fail on delivering the product. Is the lesson here
to _not_ do that and maybe focus on product instead?

~~~
jamesleonard
Could be, hardware is a capital intensive play and a min raise on KickStarter
is very hard to work with. More product focus wouldn't exactly change this.

